# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Allowing Multiple Users to Edit Specified Ranges in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

Select Review -> Allow Users to Edit Ranges (in Changes Group).

This advanced option allows multiple users (for example, when working on a network) to update data in a well defined and private area. Each workbook user is allotted a range in the sheet with a unique password.

----------

